
Half-life of software as a service, services - octosphere
http://shape-of-code.coding-guidelines.com/2018/11/28/half-life-of-software-as-a-service-services/
======
codyogden
This was an unexpected and exciting use of the data for killedbygoogle.com.
Glad that our open source project could be used this way!

~~~
octosphere
I imagine Gmail can't be killed off because it's too big and too many people
rely on it, so pulling the plug on it would be like killing a part of the
Internet's infrastructure?

~~~
danielscrubs
What? No. Would be very easy for them. Just start with premium features and
they’re halfway there.

